
Facebook Blocks Ad Blockers, but It Strives to Make Ads More Relevant - firloop
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/10/technology/facebook-ad-blockers.html
======
benologist
This won't end well for Facebook. Nobody joined or visits to view ads, no
person wishes they were "more relevant". Forcing the ones who explicitly opted
out to disable their ad blockers is forcing them to evaluate whether they want
to visit your site at all. The only thing unique about Facebook is people
collectively like it more than the alternatives right now.

~~~
JohnTHaller
They won't be forced to disable their ad blocker. Their ad blocked just won't
work on Facebook's ads because the ads will be served from the same place the
Facebook content is.

~~~
teaneedz
Since legalese needs to accompany ads, what's to prevent blockers from
blocking certain elements that contain it? Just serving ads from the same
domain can't possibly be the only "solution" FB is relying on.

~~~
JohnTHaller
Not just the same domain, they'll likely serve the ad assets from the same
location as the standard Facebook assets. So images from the same place they
serve profile and photo assets. Javascript will likely be a single JS file
with both the Facebook JS (required for FB to work) and the ad JS. The
individual ads will likely be within elements that change id and class so
those can't be blocked either.

------
happyslobro
Telegram is my plan B (not affiliated)

[https://telegram.org/](https://telegram.org/)

